# Oceanic Biocube



## gnatster

Was perusing the stupidly expensive LFS nearby yesterday and stumbled upon Oceanic's new Biocube. Comes in 3 sizes, 8, 14 and 29 gal. Has Coralife 2 bulb lighting, 2x18, 2x24 and 2x36 PC lightings. 10,000K and Actinic 03 along a with a moon glow. Looked a nicer build then the JBJ units. Thicker glass, water level indicator, room for a filter cartridge as opposed to a foam block. Also has separate light switches. Price at this place was insane. $379 for the 29. Have seen the 14 gal on Ebay for $180 but only one place so far. I guess these are very new. They had one of the 14's setup as a reef that you could buy, incl livestock. It was $800. This shop is not for the faint of wallet. Would not buy there but it is a great place to see stuff hands on. 

Anyway, no info on the Oceanic website about the product. Not much on the net as well. Someone go buy one and review it..


----------



## milalic

Looks nice...


----------



## CherylH

I've got an 8 that's been set up for a week. So far, I really like it. It's got a small flap for feeding and the entire top lifts on hinges to make it easy to work in the tank. It's a nice looking unit (not junky looking). The water passes through the filter cartridge, drains over bio balls and then passes through a sponge before entering the powerhead. I didn't get the actinic bulb changed out until yesterday, but even with one bulb the plants look ok (for a new tank).

I'm going to list all the disadvantages to the unit, but I still really like it.


lower intake for the filter is really low--limits substrate depth in that corner
moonlight cord is really short leaving the tank compared to the other 2 cords. The connector for the moonlights is also really hard to plug in compared to the regular lights, Mine had corrosion that had to be cleaned before the lights would work--it was new in the box.
One of the other people who took one home took the filter setup apart to look at it and said it was a little difficult to get it back together.
My tank is still cloudy after a week. It may be booming, but it may be that the filter hasn't been able to pull out the dust from poorly rinsed substrate.
For salt water, there's no place for a protein skimmer. 
Wet/dry would outgas CO2. The hole where the power cord enters _is_ big enough to feed in airline tubing. 
It runs a little warm.


----------



## cory robinette

I just purchased the 29gal and found some of the same issues. Why don't they have a hinged lid? What a pain when setting up the new tank!!!!


----------



## TeutonJon78

They have been out about 9 months or so. I saw them at the IMAC last July. The the Oceanic website does have info. It's the first thing that shows up when you click on their products page.

Also, the Red Sea Max seems to have a really good construction setup. It comes with more stuff for SW setup, but it seems to be the best of the all-in-ones, as well the most expensive and biggest (34g). People are just starting to get them setup now. Nano-Reef.com - The source for nano reef aquarium information has some links with people setting them up.


----------



## cory robinette

Our 29 gal bio cube is coming along nicely. I am new to reef aquariums but have not had problems with this at all. So far, however, we are still working up to a full tank and only have the live rock, sand, snails, hermits and a few corals. Unfortunately, we had to return our Westphalia as the store sold us camel shrimp to go into the tank and they were eating the coral. At least they made good on their mistake.

Anyone have trouble with shrimp and corals?

I saw on a different forum somewhere that someone found the filter 2 pk for 5.34 Has anyone seen that site?
Thanks
Cory


----------



## cory robinette

I found it with further checking but not sure if these will end up any cheaper than 6.99 at the local store

This company charges a 3.99 handling charge on top of the shipping costs from what it looks like

Anyone else order from this store? ACE Nesting Boxes

Cory


----------



## cory robinette

cheryl H,

How is the lighting on your new tank? Our actinic lights keep burning out on our 29 gal Oceanic


----------

